# How will driverless cars know that they have the correct passenger?



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

There are so many questions that need to be answered that go beyond the actual driving tech. Will someone have to sit a puddle of piss before the self driving car is directed to the cleaning depot? So many questions.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Yep. IMO, that's the reason why so many were like "OMG self driving cars FTW!!!!11! by next year!!"

But then suddenly it's like "Oh, wait's a minute. Maybe a while longer...."

Because all those questions need to be addressed. I think determining the correct passenger would be a relatively easy one to tackle compared to many others. They could do all sorts of things like the car having a QR code scanner in the car or a short 4-digit code the pax would have to enter.

The "puddle of piss" is a legit question though. Maybe there'd have to be cameras in every car constantly monitored by a real person - which would sort of negate the cost savings to a degree. I don't know of any way the car could determine when a mess is made. Someone could track in dog mess and get it all over the floor carpet. The cameras would be oblivious to that.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

DNA testing. Just relax and let the probe do it's job.


----------



## Ajayrocks (Aug 2, 2019)

with the REAL ID act - I believe all licenses will have scan bars on them - so to open/unlock doors you'll scan your ID probably


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Mordred said:


> There are so many questions that need to be answered that go beyond the actual driving tech. Will someone have to sit a puddle of piss before the self driving car is directed to the cleaning depot? So many questions.


Stop asking stupid questioms

All Uber drivers are stupid

People have invested billions of dollars into this

You're telling me you know more than them??

#things the Tomato would say


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> Stop asking stupid questioms
> 
> All Uber drivers are stupid
> 
> ...


Now hold on a minute...what would make you think all Uber drivers are stupid? The ones that read this website are certainly a cut above the rest, and possibly better than average people in mainstream society as a whole.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> Now hold on a minute...what would make you think all Uber drivers are stupid? The ones that read this website are certainly a cut above the rest, and possibly better than average people in mainstream society as a whole.


I was being sarcastic.

That's the opinion held by a Troll called Tomatopaste who came here for the past two years but I haven't seen him or his sock puppets around much lately


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Mordred said:


> There are so many questions that need to be answered that go beyond the actual driving tech. Will someone have to sit a puddle of piss before the self driving car is directed to the cleaning depot? So many questions.


just one of millions reasons sdc's will never work....along with the fact that only drunks and people that can't physically can't drive want them


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

"*How will driverless cars know that they have the correct passenger?"

Car won't start until the passenger enters in the app the corresponding six digit pin that shows up once the pax is in.

The door unlocks when the rider gets close enough because the app talks to the car's app*


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Of all the logistical things that can go wrong, figuring out a way to make sure the right person gets into the car seems actually easy to work out.

There are bigger logistical fish to fry


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

iheartuber said:


> Of all the logistical things that can go wrong, figuring out a way to make sure the right person gets into the car seems actually easy to work out.
> 
> There are bigger logistical fish to fry


Would you care to put these bigger logistical fish on a tee for us?


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Single Malt said:


> Would you care to put these bigger logistical fish on a tee for us?


You can dig through my UP posts if you like. They're all there


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

iheartuber said:


> You can dig through my UP posts if you like. They're all there


Yeah, I didn't think so.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mordred said:


> There are so many questions that need to be answered that go beyond the actual driving tech. Will someone have to sit a puddle of piss before the self driving car is directed to the cleaning depot? So many questions.


Facial Recognition.

By further invading the Rights and Privacy of passengers.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

The car will interrogate you 1st


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

VanGuy said:


> DNA testing. Just relax and let the probe do it's job.


Lmao !

And turn data over to the government regarding your entire ancesteral lineage. . .



Ajayrocks said:


> with the REAL ID act - I believe all licenses will have scan bars on them - so to open/unlock doors you'll scan your ID probably


Big BROTHER/ GOOGLE D.A.R.P.A . / BIG GOVERNMENT

TO THE RESCUE !


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

How will the car know the spot is safe enough to stop and drop off the passenger?

How can a SDC safely navigate a large shopping center or big box store parking lot?

What if the passenger is handicap and needs assistance?

What if the passenger fails to close the door when he or she leaves and just takes off?

There are endless potential problems like these that humans take for granted but may be impossible to program into a robot car.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

getawaycar said:


> There are endless potential problems like these that humans take for granted but may be impossible to program into a robot car.


It actually isn't impossible, it just will take a lot of time. I don't believe it'll be as fast as two years, but certainly within our lifetime.



getawaycar said:


> What if the passenger fails to close the door when he or she leaves and just takes off?


Besides there's an app for that, the app itself can also give alerts to the passenger to let them know, their ride hasn't ended because the car door is open.



getawaycar said:


> How will the car know the spot is safe enough to stop and drop off the passenger?
> 
> How can a SDC safely navigate a large shopping center or big box store parking lot?


Cars need to have boxes in them that can talk with each other, on behalf of the car


getawaycar said:


> What if the passenger is handicap and needs assistance?


There's an app for that


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Besides there's an app for that, the app itself can also give alerts to the passenger to let them know, their ride hasn't ended because the car door is open.


What if the passenger left their cell phone in the car? The app wont do much good then will it?
What can you do about that? Maybe implant an app into the passenger brain?

The app wont work if the passenger is preoccupied and they just don't pay attention to it.

What if the passenger is deaf and can't hear the phone notification?

What if their phone battery just died or the DO NOT DISTURB function is turned on?

Again, the app would be useless. Again, the problems and questions are endless.
Not every problem can be solved by a phone app.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

getawaycar said:


> What if the passenger left their cell phone in the car? The app wont do much good then will it?
> What can you do about that? Maybe implant an app into the passenger brain?


Since most are glued to their phones, this is rare but since it's also driverless, one would assume that it changes from driver ending trip to customer. In case customer adds stops and or changes mind and gets a closer addy.



getawaycar said:


> What if the passenger is deaf and can't hear the phone notification?


There are special accommodations for that


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Mordred said:


> There are so many questions that need to be answered that go beyond the actual driving tech. Will someone have to sit a puddle of piss before the self driving car is directed to the cleaning depot? So many questions.


Hell, how about the fact that you can setup a fake email address...
Buy, with cash, an Uber card at a gas station...while in disguise...
And then trash the **** out of that SDC with zero chance, as long as you cover your face begin to end, of getting caught.



sellkatsell44 said:


> Cars need to have boxes in them that can talk with each other, on behalf of the car


And all the non SDC cars that don't have those boxes and that the Federal Government hasn't even started talking about legislation for...???


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

I wonder how long it will take for an sdc be accused of sexually asaulting a female pax


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

getawaycar said:


> What if the passenger left their cell phone in the car? The app wont do much good then will it?
> What can you do about that? Maybe implant an app into the passenger brain?
> 
> The app wont work if the passenger is preoccupied and they just don't pay attention to it.
> ...


What if a third party requested the ride?


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Roll the dice


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

Waymo has been operating their commercial self driving taxi service, Waymo One, for over a year now. So are your silly "what-abouts" have been dealt with a thousand times over already.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Single Malt said:


> Waymo has been operating their commercial self driving taxi service, Waymo One, for over a year now. So are your silly "what-abouts" have been dealt with a thousand times over already.


Remind us. Waymo "self driving" cars still need one or is it two humans to keep them safe in the tiny area while they're beta testing?


----------

